
Aboard the NS Savannah, America’s first (and last) nuclear merchant ship (2017) - Tomte
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2017/07/aboard-the-ns-savannah-americas-first-and-last-nuclear-merchant-ship/
======
FlyMoreRockets
Makes me wonder about the future that might have been.

Instead of steampunk, why can't we have the Jetson's equivalent?

